# Look At This!!!!



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I posted this in the parasite and disease section to no real avail....I know the topic hasnt been up long but I need results before it gets out of hand and this section gets a lot more views..Sorry for the double post and it being in the wrong place in advance......

My Caribe has developed a lump above its eye...Its a peach color...bout the size of a pencil lead and has doubled in size within the last day or 2.....I recently treated my tank with melafix for some fin nips...Should I continue with melafix or switch to pimafix??? Any ideas what this lump is...parasite...disease or injury caused? Thx......


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Looks like a parasite ready to hatch.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

w/e it is it doesnt sound good


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey,
Ive been dealing with P's for a long time and never seen anything like that grow over the eyes before..

Sorry that I cant really help you with this, I just hope someone here can let you what it is..

Hope your P we be ok..
R.T.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

What do you suggest if it is a parasite and what would cause this?? I feed frozen catfish fillets and occasional beef heart.....If anyone else has seen anything like this please help...I too hope my P ends up fine but I need suggestions on how to treat whatever this is....thx again.


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Anyone have any ideas ??

Im curious about what it is too..

R.T.


----------



## PygoPower (Jun 30, 2006)

Looks like a flesh wound that has gotten infected to me. Try a daily 30% water change, double up on your salt treatment, and melafix as well, give it a few days and see what happens. Good Luck


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> zippa Posted Today, 04:08 PM
> What do you suggest if it is a parasite and what would cause this?? I feed frozen catfish fillets and occasional beef heart.....If anyone else has seen anything like this please help...I too hope my P ends up fine but I need suggestions on how to treat whatever this is....thx again.


I'm working on it. I need a closeup and a clear image as possible.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Let me know if you need more pics...my cam isnt the best for close ups..ty again


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The image was isolated, magnified then sharpened. Turned it into a negative. Sometimes the invisible becomes visible. The bag appears to be loaded with a worm, probably a digenetic trematode of some type. If it were me (not suggesting you do this) I would scrape it off, treat the wound with an antibiotic and then treat the entire aquarium with a general spectrum parasite med.

How it got on your fish? no idea except if you have ever fed it live fish, just once, then that was its source of infection. Just because you don't see the bug, doesn't mean its not there.

This is the best that I can do w/o the specimen here.


----------



## misterjose (Jul 31, 2006)

it looks like a pimple lol!!


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

So without scraping off the bump will parasitic treatment kill the worm if thats what it is? Do you have any suggestion for parasite medication that would be available at my LFS? Also what would happen if nothing was done(I will be treating) but hypothetically would this worm eventually leave the host or will it burrow in further and cause more trouble?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

hastatus said:


> The image was isolated, magnified then sharpened. Turned it into a negative. Sometimes the invisible becomes visible.


Frank, you are a frickin' genious! I've never seen someone use photos the way you do!!!


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Did a little research ...... Heterophyes heterophyes <<<<< infect tilapia (which I feed on occassion) Here's a link to something more about these parasites....

http://www.dpd.cdc.gov/dpdx/HTML/heterophyiasis.htm

.Still havent figured out which parasitic med to use yet...I may attempt to scrape this thing off tomorrow...


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

hastatus said:


> The image was isolated, magnified then sharpened. Turned it into a negative. Sometimes the invisible becomes visible. The bag appears to be loaded with a worm, probably a digenetic trematode of some type. If it were me (not suggesting you do this) I would scrape it off, treat the wound with an antibiotic and then treat the entire aquarium with a general spectrum parasite med.
> 
> How it got on your fish? no idea except if you have ever fed it live fish, just once, then that was its source of infection. Just because you don't see the bug, doesn't mean its not there.
> 
> This is the best that I can do w/o the specimen here.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> BioTeach Posted Today, 07:06 PM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Sep 14 2006, 09:04 PM)
> 
> The image was isolated, magnified then sharpened. Turned it into a negative. Sometimes the invisible becomes visible.
> ...


Goes to show you that I have too much retirement on my hands.







I just photo shop, mostly black and white or negative to show me things that otherwise is covered by shiny scales or brillient coloration. Then I clean up the image as much as humanly (or program) possible. You have to know some of the fish biology which helps pull some things out of normal view. There are people still wondering how I do it, don't know, but works for me.











> Still havent figured out which parasitic med to use yet...I may attempt to scrape this thing off tomorrow...


 If you do, be careful and keep your fingers away from the mouth. Use a wet towel to keep the fish body down while you scrape off. Use q-tip swab with antibiotic (I use to use mercurochome, not sure if it is availabe), but something along those lines will work. Just don't get it into the fishes mouth.

As for meds, that area, I will leave to our more talented people who treat fish parasites. I think Jungle an/or Mardel have some good products from what I've read. I deal with dead fish so looking for meds or what to use is not on my list to buy.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Could I swab it with melafix after I scrape it off or should I call a vet and try to get mercurochome or something along those lines? Also as asked b-4 what will a parasite like this do if left go? Does it burrow into the fish or just leech on the outside until it dies?One last thing...what would you scrape it off with? I was thinking scalpal but it is so close to the eye I hate to use something sharp like that..What about toe nail clippers and just snip it off?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> zippa Posted Today, 07:57 PM
> Could I swab it with melafix after I scrape it off or should I call a vet and try to get mercurochome or something along those lines? Also as asked b-4 what will a parasite like this do if left go? Does it burrow into the fish or just leech on the outside until it dies?One last thing...what would you scrape it off with? I was thinking scalpal but it is so close to the eye I hate to use something sharp like that..What about toe nail clippers and just snip it off?


Melafix will work, even a swab of salt water. If you let the parasite go, its risky because WE (I) dont know what species or genus the critter is in. Also, if the thing is in the intestines or the aquarium itself (which seems likely), then any other fish in that tank will be infested as well.

I work with scapels, so a steady hand is needed. If that is too much for you, use a nail clipper or nail snips (scissors). Be sure you get it flat to the surface. If you have tweezers, hold the bag up gently before cutting. Do not squeeze it. You won't kill your fish if you clip a part of the flesh off, that's why the antibiotic comes in. Do not, I repeat, do not put any water from your container that you treated the fish from back into the tank. Any tools you use, do not let it retouch the tank water. Any time I work with a large live fish, I use a 2nd person to take control of the fish while I do the surgery or fin clipping. Unless it is a small specimen.

Just be careful and seriously consider what I wrote before proceeding.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I fully understand the risk of getting bit when I do anything like this...However it needs done...I am not willing to lose a fish without atleast trying to deal with the parasite first...After the surgery will it be alright to put the fish back into my tank? I will go get parasite meds of some sort as soon as I get off work tomorrow to treat my entire tank...After work I plan on treating the tank since its likely all my fish could be infected...then doing the surgery..swabbing and putting the caribe back with the others for the duration of the tank treatment.....Hopefully someone will chime in with some suggestions on parasite meds that work best b-4 my trip to the LFS...Thx for all the help..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> zippa Posted Today, 08:19 PM
> I fully understand the risk of getting bit when I do anything like this...However it needs done...I am not willing to lose a fish without atleast trying to deal with the parasite first...After the surgery will it be alright to put the fish back into my tank? I will go get parasite meds of some sort as soon as I get off work tomorrow to treat my entire tank...After work I plan on treating the tank since its likely all my fish could be infected...then doing the surgery..swabbing and putting the caribe back with the others for the duration of the tank treatment.....Hopefully someone will chime in with some suggestions on parasite meds that work best b-4 my trip to the LFS...Thx for all the help..


Basics of fish keeping, _always keep a hospital tank handy._ If not, get yourself a large tupperware container with a filtration system. Better to isolate the fish until it is fully healed otherwise it may fall victim to the others.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I have a 30 gallon rubbermaid I cant use as a hospital tank I will just throw my fluval 404 on it..I dont think this fish will fall prey to my others as it is way larger than the rest but I suppose it is possible....My other thought would be to throw a divider in the tank if you dont think it will hurt...My biggest concern is once its cut off...contamination..but since it is already in there with the rest its likely contaminated the rest if it is going to.....


----------



## PygoPower (Jun 30, 2006)

hastatus said:


> The image was isolated, magnified then sharpened. Turned it into a negative. Sometimes the invisible becomes visible. The bag appears to be loaded with a worm, probably a digenetic trematode of some type. If it were me (not suggesting you do this) I would scrape it off, treat the wound with an antibiotic and then treat the entire aquarium with a general spectrum parasite med.
> 
> How it got on your fish? no idea except if you have ever fed it live fish, just once, then that was its source of infection. Just because you don't see the bug, doesn't mean its not there.
> 
> This is the best that I can do w/o the specimen here.


One word.... WOW


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

I sat and read this entire topic and Wow this was great. It's nice to see people helping others. If everyone did this the world would be a better place. GREAT JOB EVERYONE!
















Good luck with the fish ZIPPA!


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I agree ruger...and I am greatful for all the help and wisdom which has been shared.....After researching some I think I will use prazipro to treat the parasites...Here's a link with some info on it for anyone that may need a parasite med in the future..

http://www.uskoi.com/prazipro.htm

and here is a link to an old topic from this site about it

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...112751&st=0


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

An important item that you most certainly need (and forgot to say) to have...... are surgical gloves. They are inexpensive, but a must. You don't want to get any type of transfection onto you from the fish. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

zippa said:


> Did a little research ...... Heterophyes heterophyes <<<<<* infect tilapia (which I feed on occassion)* Here's a link to something more about these parasites....
> 
> http://www.dpd.cdc.gov/dpdx/HTML/heterophyiasis.htm
> 
> .Still havent figured out which parasitic med to use yet...I may attempt to scrape this thing off tomorrow...


You fed frozen tilapia and you think this might of caused it??


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

This thread needs to be moved to Disease, Parasite and Injury Forum anyway.

Harry


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

zippa:

Send me a pm and let me know the fishes progress.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Just got home from work..Have not looked at the fish since adding the prazipro lastnight..I am going to grab some food and shower then see about surgery....As for the gloves not a problem already have several pair of doctors gloves from my sis who is a nurse...I'll post how things go a little later..My LFS had no more prazipro in stock so I purchased Maracide Concentrate...says its for parasites including worms etc...Anyone ever tried this stuff??? I went ahead and got some pimafix too just to have on hand.

Link to Maracide Concentrate

http://www.virbacpets.com//fish/product.ph...ffb7ae316b370ee

RB32 yes I fed frozen tilapia..I do not know for sure if this was the cause but the worms I found that link saying certain worms are prevelant in tilapia..Thats why I thought maybe that was the cause but who knows.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> zippa Posted Today, 01:24 PM
> Just got home from work..Have not looked at the fish since adding the prazipro lastnight..I am going to grab some food and shower then see about surgery....As for the gloves not a problem already have several pair of doctors gloves from my sis who is a nurse...I'll post how things go a little later..My LFS had no more prazipro in stock so I purchased Maracide Concentrate...says its for parasites including worms etc...Anyone ever tried this stuff??? I went ahead and got some pimafix too just to have on hand.
> 
> Link to Maracide Concentrate
> ...


This is true. However, frozen tilapia? Not likely, but not saying its impossible. Other underlying causes could be water condtions, new introductions or simply conditions were prefect for the organism to gain a foot hold.


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

wow this is a wicked thread


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Surgery went well!! I only lost 3 fingers and a toe...just kidding....Once the fish was out of the water the bump was very small like it deflated..It was on the upper part of the eye between where the eyeball attatches to the head..I used tweezers and small sissors to remove it...I will treat for parasites for a week and hope it doesnt grow the lump out again....Heres a pic of the final product..Thx again.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

hes a surgeon

touching p's for the very first time

hes a suuurrrrrgeon


----------



## cisco35 (Sep 12, 2006)

wow.. good job!!! keep us updated on recovery.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

It's been 3 days since the removal and 4 days of prazipro...My fish looks as good as new.will continue with 3-5 days of maracide then do a water change that should kill any parasites and fungus's that may be left.


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

good job!


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Nice work man







Where you from because I dont have insurance


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I seen this fish, and he done a great job removing the paracite. Good job zippa


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

as for a parasite med i have used prazipro before worked fine on my cichlids its cheap too 4oz bottle is only 4-5 bucks depending on location i guess. your local petstore should carry it and it doesn't hurt your filter elements.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

execellent job, the cut looks very clean to. Glad to see it worked out in the end for ya!


----------



## scubaryan1 (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm really impressed as to how everything went with the mild surgery. Good Job Zippa. This just goes to show how much you care for your fish.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Thx for all the replies...I couldnt have done it without the help of hastatus...The fish is like new again...


----------

